# India's new friend? Really?



## moshel (May 7, 2008)

Well if u still havent guessed it, its Mr. ahmadinejad who was recently on visit to india and all the politicians were going ga ga over his arrival especially the left.

First some details abt mr ahmadinejad's thoughts..

Ahmadinejad is a critic of the George W. Bush Administration and supports strengthened relations with Russia, Venezuela, Syria, and the Persian Gulf states.

He has called for the dissolution of the state of Israel and its government, which he does not regard as legitimate or representative of the population. He believes that the Palestinians need a stronger voice in the region's future. One of his most controversial statements was one in which, according to some translations, he called for Israel to be "wiped off the map," 

He has also been condemned for describing the Holocaust as a myth. which has led to accusations of anti-semitism. In response to these criticisms, Ahmadinejad said “No, I am not anti-Jew, I respect them very much.”(lol thats funny now)

Source

now why oh why does india wish to befriend such a nation, who does not believe in the existence one of her (india's) friend. Israel. Dont Jews have a right to live in this world? Doesnt Israel have a right to exist?

ok thats one point of view...
please read below the excerpts from this article


We have also elected to ignore the fact that Iran has been consistent in voting against India at the OIC even while pretending to be a 'friendly' nation. At the UN, rare is the occasion when Iran has made common cause with India, although the reverse is not true.It does not require evidence collated by the US to assert that Iran is currently forging a Shia brand of radical Islamism, much more insidious and potent than the pernicious ideology bequeathed by Sayyid Qutb to the Ikhwan al-Muslimeen, with the purpose of becoming the dominant Islamic state by displacing traditional Sunni powers. In the short term this may not affect India, but in the long term it is bound to scorch us.

Nor has anybody bothered to point out that while India needs Iranian oil (and perhaps also Iranian gas), an increasingly isolated and cash-strapped Iran needs an emerging market to mobilise resources. At a time when Western democracies are loath to do business with Mr Ahmadinejad's regime, selling oil and gas to India makes eminent sense for Iran. Yes, it also makes eminent sense for India to leverage Iran's troubles to its advantage, but that would require a certain craftiness which is absent in those who preside over India's destiny. If this is true of the Congress, it is equally true of the BJP. The Left, of course, craftily conspires against India's national interests. The others really do not matter.

Meanwhile, Amit Baruah, writing in the Hindustan Times about Mr Ahmadinejad's visit, mentions something that does not figure in the other glowing reports that appeared in last Wednesday's newspapers. "In his opening remarks, Mr Ahmadinejad once again questioned the extent of the Holocaust against the Jews in World War II and felt this was used as a pretext to occupy Palestine," Amit Baruah says in his report, adding, "He also raised questions about the 9/11 terrorist attacks and felt these acted as an excuse to occupy both Iraq and Afghanistan."

for the rest of the article please read here

what do you guys feel? is it good to befriend a nation who is the enemy of the whole world??


----------



## karnivore (May 9, 2008)

> now why oh why does india wish to befriend such a nation,



Oil and Kashmir.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 9, 2008)

Nope not oil,

its gas and kashmir.

The iranians have the gas pipeline thing!


----------



## karmanya (May 9, 2008)

> At the UN, rare is the occasion when Iran has made common cause with India, _although the reverse is not true._


India is a nation that constantly tries to promote international peace and co-operation, even amongst countries with non-favorable disposition towards it.
While i am loath to say anything against Israel as people are so quick to point an accusing finger and call you anti-semitic, but I would say that while the holocaust was terrible and People( whether they are jewish,christian, hindu or etc) do have a right to live, the current Israelis did occupy large parts of palestine and as such should give palestine some compensation, as to now evacuate the land would be a not so practical solution.


----------



## karnivore (May 9, 2008)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> The iranians have the gas pipeline thing!



And it is the Great Indian Pipedream.



			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> While i am loath to say anything against Israel as people are so quick to point an accusing finger and call you anti-semitic



Absolutely. Say something against Israel and you are anti-Semite. No person in right frame of mind will deny the unfairness forced on to the jews for centuries, but that does not mean they will treat the Palestinians, like the way they do.


----------



## moshel (May 9, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Absolutely. Say something against Israel and you are anti-Semite. No person in right frame of mind will deny the unfairness forced on to the jews for centuries, but that does not mean they will treat the Palestinians, like the way they do.



Well i agree with u in that sense. And i also say that palestinians should have a state of their own. but wat the world does not know is that the palestinians actually want Jerusalem, its a demand of the palestinians which never makes any headlines. I guess i dont need to say why they want Jerusalem.

Jerusalem was under the rule of Jordan from 1948 to 1967 (until the war where Israel won back Jerusalem). Let me tell you this, that during this period, Jews were not allowed to go to the holy site (the western wall). Tell me how fair is this. Today when Jerusalem is in Israel's hands, arabs are allowed to visit the Al Aqsa mosque. 

if i take indian example then think it this way. what if tomorrow china says that it wont allow indians to go to kailash mansarovar. do you think that would be justified.

The only arab nations that i know of who approve of Israel's existence on the map are Egypt, Jordan, Turkey and saudi arabia (though im not sure for the last one). 

anyways i didnt create this thread to talk abt Israel, Jews and Palestine. 

what i my point is that today we will buy oil from iran for money but tomorrow Iran may attack us with weapons which were made from our money. For eg: Afghanistan (taliban+Osama) and USA, also Saddam hussain and USA.


----------



## karnivore (May 9, 2008)

^^ There are few factual errors. But never mind, this thread is not for that.



> what i my point is that today we will buy oil from iran for money but tomorrow Iran may attack us with weapons which were made from our money



I don't see Iran attacking us, say, in next 100 years. Iran (Shia) is also our tool against Pakistan (primarily Sunni)


----------



## praka123 (May 9, 2008)

*Israel is a better friend *

Iran with its majority shia population are much calmer than the other majority violent sect(s) of Islam.

Now coming to @OP,Yes, Israel could be India's good friend rather than Iran.

Israel -this one country fought with whole arab and middle-east(Islamic nations) with their power and the support of USA.
without,Israel,those Islamists would have completely dominated whole middleast and eastern europe.

I appreciate Israel.  I believe only Jews can teach a lesson to those barbarian 10th century *Islamists*  in arabia(also pakistan,India,bangladesh,afghan,indonesia,chechnia).
Islamists -
*www.danielpipes.org/article/378


----------



## slugger (May 9, 2008)

I will tell you *1* reason why we must have friendly relations with Iran - *Iranian women are HOT!!!!!*

these gals come for their PG studies to India - PhD, MSc, MA - you name it they do it.

not only do they do extremely well in their courses, but these women also come to the Gym - *every single day*

whereas some aaanteees turn up in _salwar kameez_ to the gym 

these gals wear spandex and the gals who do aerobics - they got bods that allow them to wear 2-piece workout clothes

seriously man, lets kik US out and embrace Iran(ian women)


----------



## kumarmohit (May 10, 2008)

We can have both! So much for World Peace!


----------

